# Older Maverick Question



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Prolly best to talk to the owner. With the size boat and with a 150 hp on the back you are probably looking at 12" draft.

My newer Maverick 18 hpx-v with a 115 is prolly in the 10-11" draft range.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks similar to a Maverick Master Angler 18 to me -- not sure what year that hull is, though.

The fact that the motor is inset a little (creating small sponsons) should help with draft some, but not a tremendous amount. I think the MA's of the 90's had flat transoms, so I'm guessing the one in the ad is an older boat, maybe before they had the Master Angler model?

I believe the draft of the MA 18.5 is just a touch more than the Hewes Redfisher 18, which is what I fish. I think @texasag07 is correct, I'd expect to see about a foot.


----------



## schwaggen01 (Dec 22, 2014)

This appears to be a Maverick 18 Deluxe- 1988 or earlier (they built these boats from around '85 to '89- 1989 they introduced the Master Angler, which is this hull with a different cap and a flat transom) it is essentially the predecessor to the Master Angler. I had one for many years- lots of pluses and minuses. It's a big, heavy boat- nice ride in a chop, but wet- reasonably fast witht the 150 (mine would just break 50). More like a small bay boat than a true flats boat- you COULD pole it, but mostly down wind/current. Drew a solid 13", more of there was water in the livewell. A really good all-round boat for inshore use- used mine for everything from waterskiing to camping to diving. I had a trolling motor on mine, and it made fishing solo easy.
Had to completely rewire the boat when I got it, and as an older boat, had some issues with stuff like the console coming unbolted from the deck, worn out non-skid, poling tower bolts tearing out of the deck.
If you're looking for a technical poling skiff, this isn't it, but if you need an inshore SUV- not a bad rig. Mine served me well.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Any time you go look at an older skiff ‘ask to see the paperwork for it (the title) then verify that the HIN on the title
matches what’s on the hull... The title will also give you the year on that particular skiff.

I work out of a 1988 Maverick that
that’s a bit smaller. 16’10”, and have now for many years... With a 150 that hull should fly -but you will need a trolling motor to fish it...


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> Any time you go look at an older skiff ‘ask to see the paperwork for it (the title) then verify that the HIN on the title
> matches what’s on the hull... The title will also give you the year on that particular skiff.
> 
> I work out of a 1988 Maverick that
> that’s a bit smaller. 16’10”, and have now for many years... With a 150 that hull should fly -but you will need a trolling motor to fish it...


bob you may remember my old man capt jorge had the same model for about 20 years, guided out of it part time ,ran shallow jacked up, he always claimed it floated shallower than the newer mavericks due to the sponsons. Been offshore in that boat, dove, ran to the Marquesas, and caught lots of bonefish! dont see many of these around good boat or aircraft carrier


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I visited the factory in 86/87 and PLYWOOD transom was standard, for $500 option you could have the composite upgrade. The reason I went with the Hoog in 87...but if I could locate a nice 21 master angler I would sell my tech skiff n replace it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

By 1988 they were all composite lamination (at least mine was...). That’s the reason mine has had so many motors and the transom is still solid.


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys, the boat is sold apparently but I’m still on the hunt for a 16-17’ boat I could pole for fly fishing as well as fish inshore/nearshore live bait. Gotta keep it under 10k, if anyone knows of anything in the south east, I’d appreciate you shooting it my way. 

Thanks again

Tight lines.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

What type of skiff are you looking for as I have 2 in the price range, 18' Shipoke and 17'6 Spear Glade x


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> What type of skiff are you looking for as I have 2 in the price range, 18' Shipoke and 17'6 Spear Glade x


pm me in regards to spear glades


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Call me at 601-590-2983


----------

